# Allowed references???



## illini1022 (Oct 21, 2011)

For Electrical PE

/&gt;http://www.idfpr.com/Renewals/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam2011.pdf

I keep reading through this trying to figure out exactly what I am allowed to bring in.

1 - Can I bring in the NCEES practice exam? I'm thinking no on this one?

2 - I can bring in printed sheets bound in a ring binder, right?

3 - can I bring in handwritten notes bound in a notebook?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2011)

1. NO

2. Depends on whats on the printed sheets.

3. In pencil...not a chance.


----------



## illini1022 (Oct 21, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> 1. NO
> 
> 2. Depends on whats on the printed sheets.
> 
> 3. In pencil...not a chance.



Where do you see anything referencing the notes being in pencil/pen? And the printed sheets are just various web pages printed off the internet...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2011)

for your own protection, NOTHING you bring in should be in pencil...the proctors could think you were coping test questions down on the pages....even if you weren't

IL proctors aren't exactly the sharpest crayons on the box....more like day labor.

If the online stuff is copyrighted material then it is a NO. You could always try bringing it but then you could risk them taking it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 21, 2011)

where are you taking the test?


----------



## willsee (Oct 21, 2011)

My answer would be no to all 3 questions. I thought it had to be a bound book (ie. no three ring binder, sprial notebook, etc.)

That's the assumption I made anyway when I took it in Illinois


----------



## illini1022 (Oct 21, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> where are you taking the test?


Hillside next week. Registered for Chicago but I guess this was the closest location where they decided to place me? I'd rather err on the side of caution I guess than risk being accused of anything.


----------



## thephoenixsaga (Oct 22, 2011)

All I received is this: http://www.ncees.org...and%20Agree.pdf

I was hoping I could bring in my NCEES Sample Exam and the solutions manual to the ChERM. I was going to bring the solutions manuals to the sample FE exams and the FE reference handbook as well. I'm going to call my state's PE board and confirm.


----------



## illini1022 (Oct 23, 2011)

thephoenixsaga said:


> All I received is this: http://www.ncees.org...and%20Agree.pdf
> 
> I was hoping I could bring in my NCEES Sample Exam and the solutions manual to the ChERM. I was going to bring the solutions manuals to the sample FE exams and the FE reference handbook as well. I'm going to call my state's PE board and confirm.


Let me know what you find out?


----------



## scotieb24 (Oct 25, 2011)

thephoenixsaga said:


> All I received is this: http://www.ncees.org...and%20Agree.pdf
> 
> I was hoping I could bring in my NCEES Sample Exam and the solutions manual to the ChERM. I was going to bring the solutions manuals to the sample FE exams and the FE reference handbook as well. I'm going to call my state's PE board and confirm.


I was planning on doing this as well except for the Power exam. I have a spiral notebook with all of my notes in it. But it looks like that is different for Illinois according to the link in the OP.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2011)

illini1022 said:


> thephoenixsaga said:
> 
> 
> > All I received is this: http://www.ncees.org...and%20Agree.pdf
> ...


texas has different rules than IL. those would be not allowed items in IL.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2011)

I answered YES to all 3, that's what I did.


----------



## envirotex (Oct 25, 2011)

^^^In Texas the answers were yes, yes, and just not in pencil.

For the stuff in pencil, I made copies of my handwritten notes and solutions, punched them, and put them in a binder. Any pencil notes in my books, I covered with highlighter. The proctor went through all of my stuff pretty carefully, and there were no problems.

That being said, call your board and ask. Things may have changed.


----------



## DS58 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have to wonder how the proctors have time to go through all of this stuff...

I guess it depends on the state, number of examinees, number of proctors. Co-workers I talked to did not recall having their references examined, but noted that as the proctors walked around "looking". What experiences have others had in various states? Did the proctors go through everything as with envirotex ?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2011)

They stop by each person for the exam slip and check IDs thats when they check calculators and reference material brought in. So yes they take the time


----------



## illini1022 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just as an FYI I followed all of the rules to the letter and essentially only brought in publisher bound textbooks for the Illinois PE. I called continental a few days before and they confirmed that absolutely NO handwritten notes would be allowed, nor any testee bound 3 ring binders. However I saw plenty of people at HIllside that did not have these materials confiscated. Even saw someone who used the NCEES solutions book the entire exam. I'm pretty sure I knew the rules better than the proctors, oh well. Not sure how much it would have helped anyways.


----------



## WV_Boiler (Nov 6, 2011)

In :wv: , they walk around and check ID's, that is about it. They did not closely inspect anything, including calculaors. I am guessing the recognize all the calculators pretty easily though.


----------



## AdamA (Nov 7, 2011)

I had NCEES practice problems. One person asked if it was allowed and they allowed it because it said practice problems and not sample exam.

As for 3-ring binders, here is a quote from the NCEES candidate agreement:

"Materials securely fastened in their covers by fasteners that penetrate all papers. Ring binders, spiral binders, plastic snap binders, brads, and screw posts are acceptable fasteners. Staples are not acceptable acceptable fasteners"


----------

